# is this legal



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

Someone in my area near the paint creek is digging a "trout pond" in the middle of his back yard. Not sure how effective this would be though as this is one of the warmer sections of the creek, and the pond would probably end up warming the water even further. This is all well and good, but the thing I am unsure if is the fact that he is working on digging a channel to divert water from paint creek to and though the pond and back into Paint Creek. He would be effectively cutting off a good sized meander in the creek with this, and was wondering how legal this is.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Its not legal you can call the epa to stop him


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

oh and I should clarify: The guy doing it is having laborers come in and do it, and all of the digging he is doing is on his property.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Call the dnr. They will take care of it.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

This is a DEQ issue as essentially this fella is impacting a designated wetland area. Huge fines a coming his way.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

GVC is correct. The DEQ is the organization to call on this and any water withdrawal issue. If you are unsure of who to contact in the DEQ (there is a specific person that handles these issues in Oakland County) you can simply contact the watershed council. It may appear as a "middleman" but they can direct you to the right person in the DEQ.


----------



## YZman (Mar 4, 2004)

Check DEQ CIWPIS online permit system. I did a quick check and there is a pond permit issued for a couple in Oakland township. 
CIWPIS File No: 10-63-0042-P

The township its located in is just one way to search.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

YZman, Great post for information regarding DEQ permits. However, the address on the permit is not close to the location of the pond in question. Without giving away any specific spots or pointing out a landowner, the pond Bborrow is talking about is much farther downstream than Clarkston Rd.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

Is that Ron guy up to something new with his "Paint Creek Trout Farm"? He would be digging up a really nice wetland if so. I shudder to think of the sediment issues that would happen from a project like that...

haven't been on that creek in a while... maybe this season.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

DEQ for sure can handle this issue. People need to learn they just cant do what they want. Good looking out to all.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

the rapids said:


> Is that Ron guy up to something new with his "Paint Creek Trout Farm"? He would be digging up a really nice wetland if so. I shudder to think of the sediment issues that would happen from a project like that...
> 
> haven't been on that creek in a while... maybe this season.


Just an FYI, this issue has nothing to do with this location. It is much further downstream. The problem is that no matter who it is or where along the creek it is happening it will have negative issues on the creek. The biggest of which is additional thermal pollution from the warmed pond water flowing back into the creek.


----------

